# Messi lascia la nazionale Argentina



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2016)

Secondo diversi media argentini (notizia riportata in Italia dall'Ansa), al termine della finale persa contro il Cile, il campione del Barcellona Leo Messi ha annunciato di aver chiuso definitivamente la sua carriera in maglia albiceleste. Le parole pronunciate a TyC Sport non lascerebbero spazio ad equivoci: "Non mi sono bastate 4 finali, era la cosa che desideravo di più, ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito quindi penso davvero sia finita".


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2016)

Quanti messaggi sbagliati in un solo gesto. 
Per favore non paragonateli più. D10S è solo uno


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (27 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Secondo diversi media argentini (notizia riportata in Italia dall'Ansa), al termine della finale persa contro il Cile, il campione del Barcellona Leo Messi ha annunciato di aver chiuso definitivamente la sua carriera in maglia albiceleste. Le parole pronunciate a TyC Sport non lascerebbero spazio ad equivoci: "Non mi sono bastate 4 finali, era la cosa che desideravo di più, ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito quindi penso davvero sia finita".



Mai appartenuto al suo paese di nascita, mai veramente amato dalla sua gente. Ci sta..alla fine è una sorta di Balto catalano-argentino


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Secondo diversi media argentini (notizia riportata in Italia dall'Ansa), al termine della finale persa contro il Cile, il campione del Barcellona Leo Messi ha annunciato di aver chiuso definitivamente la sua carriera in maglia albiceleste. Le parole pronunciate a TyC Sport non lascerebbero spazio ad equivoci: "Non mi sono bastate 4 finali, era la cosa che desideravo di più, ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito quindi penso davvero sia finita".



I campioni non si vedono solo nei giochetti in mezzo al campo... si vedono sopratutto nelle difficoltà. Messi sarà fortissimo, ma non è assolutamente un campione.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2016)

Non è da un calcio di rigore che si giudica un campione. Coraggio Leo!!!!
L'assillo della vittoria è il più grande nemico dell'argentina. Assillo che genera ansia da prestazione e attanaglia le menti.
Il mondiale del 2018 è dietro l'angolo e son sicuro che leo ci sarà. Mai dare troppo peso a ciò che un calciatore afferma a mente calda!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I campioni non si vedono solo nei giochetti in mezzo al campo... si vedono sopratutto nelle difficoltà. Messi sarà fortissimo, ma non è assolutamente un campione.



Messi non è un campione, hai ragione!! E' un fenomeno. Un mostro. Un illegale.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Giugno 2016)

Diamogli la nazionalità italiana, cambiamo le regole e facciamolo giocare al posto di Eder oggi pomeriggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2016)

No Leo, capisco la delusione, ma non può finire cosí, fra due anni ci sarà l'ultima grande opportunità e ci devi essere.
Non ha mai avuto grande personalità, ma non può lasciare cosí.
Certo, chissà quante volte si é pentito della scelta di giocare per l'Argentina invece della Spagna...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2016)

E' già scritto che vincerà il prossimo mondiale con l'Argentina...
A chi dice che non è un campione, bah, si merita proprio i Bonaventura


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Secondo diversi media argentini (notizia riportata in Italia dall'Ansa), al termine della finale persa contro il Cile, il campione del Barcellona Leo Messi ha annunciato di aver chiuso definitivamente la sua carriera in maglia albiceleste. Le parole pronunciate a TyC Sport non lascerebbero spazio ad equivoci: "Non mi sono bastate 4 finali, era la cosa che desideravo di più, ci ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito quindi penso davvero sia finita".



si si ne riparliamo quando sarà ora dei prossimi mondiali.......


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2016)

Solo il Brasile del giovanissimo Pelè ha vinto un mondiale disputato in Europa. Per il resto le sudamericane quando vengono a giocare tornei in Europa fanno sempre figure barbine. Questa era un'occasione irripetibile per la sua squadra, hanno costruito un torneo su misura per l'Albiceleste e sono comunque riusciti a perderlo.


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2016)

Al mondiale la sua chance già l'ha avuta, tra due anni non capiterà nulla di clamoroso e difficilmente arriveranno ancora in finale.
Le europee sulla carta faranno man bassa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quanti messaggi sbagliati in un solo gesto.
> Per favore non paragonateli più. D10S è solo uno



.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2016)

Leo vieni da noi, che tanto di finali non ne giochiamo mai


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Allora lui e suoi fan non devono più lamentarsi quando i paragoni con Maradona lo vedono sempre battuto. Mi spiace per lui perché meriterebbe di vincere qualcosa con l'Argentina, ma a 29 anni piangere così e gettare la spugna non è da campioni.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2016)

Qui Messi dimostra di non avere carattere e personalità. Io continuo a preferire CR7 a lui.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

E dopo Ronaldo anche lui si é dimostrato un ometto piccolo, questi saranno anche forti ma hanno le @@ di un ramarro, appena c'è una difficoltà o si sbraita in TV o.si lascia la Nazionale a 30 anni... ometti


----------



## kolao95 (27 Giugno 2016)

A 29 anni? Pazzesco.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Giugno 2016)

Probabilmente la pressione di vincere con la nazionale e non riuscirci e' talmente forte che l'hanno portato a questa decisione..vediamo se ci ripensa tra due anni


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

con tutto il rispetto leggo molti commenti stupidi, forse qualcuno non si rende conto che prima del giocatore c'è l'uomo, questo ha perso 3 finali di fila in 3 anni tra supplementari e rigori, in quest'ultima ha pure tirato un rigore su Saturno condannando di fatto la sua squadra, potete immaginare in che condizioni mentali fosse dopo la partita.

Mi aspettavo questa decisione in caso di altra mazzata, ma sembra che non sia l'unico, anche Di Maria, Mascherano, Aguero e Higuain pare si ritirino. Secondo me tornerà sui suoi passi, adesso però la delusione è troppo grande e non mi sento di condannarlo, quello che ha provato dopo la partita lo sa solo lui.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto leggo molti commenti stupidi, forse qualcuno non si rende conto che prima del giocatore c'è l'uomo, questo ha perso 3 finali di fila in 3 anni tra supplementari e rigori, in quest'ultima ha pure tirato un rigore su Saturno condannando di fatto la sua squadra, potete immaginare in che condizioni mentali fosse dopo la partita.
> 
> Mi aspettavo questa decisione in caso di altra mazzata, ma sembra che non sia l'unico, anche Di Maria, Mascherano, Aguero e Higuain pare si ritirino. Secondo me tornerà sui suoi passi, adesso però la delusione è troppo grande e non mi sento di condannarlo, quello che ha provato dopo la partita lo sa solo lui.



Quello che dici e vero... ma pensare che noi avevamo ROBERTO BAGGIO... che il rigore decisivo lo ha sbagliato pure lui... in una finale mondiale... e che si e battuto ogni volta per tornare in nazionale dopo quei brutti infortuni... con quasi 10 anni in piu di Messi ti fa pensare...

Ovviamente sto parlando del UOMO, non del giocatore.
Il giocatore Messi non si puo discutere per nessun motivo al mondo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

mentalità da perdente, spero per lui che ci ripensi


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto leggo molti commenti stupidi, forse qualcuno non si rende conto che prima del giocatore c'è l'uomo, questo ha perso 3 finali di fila in 3 anni tra supplementari e rigori, in quest'ultima ha pure tirato un rigore su Saturno condannando di fatto la sua squadra, potete immaginare in che condizioni mentali fosse dopo la partita.
> 
> Mi aspettavo questa decisione in caso di altra mazzata, ma sembra che non sia l'unico, anche Di Maria, Mascherano, Aguero e Higuain pare si ritirino. Secondo me tornerà sui suoi passi, adesso però la delusione è troppo grande e non mi sento di condannarlo, quello che ha provato dopo la partita lo sa solo lui.



è vero, tutto quello che vuoi, cioè poverino almeno sto trofeo lo meritava però se sei un fenomeno lo sei anche dentro, non ti abbatti anche dopo tutto quello che ha passato, io comunque resto convinto che tornerà nei suoi passi


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2016)

Allora anche roby Baggio non era un campione! Certe volte leggo commenti poco ragionati.. 
Messi deve ripensarci


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora lui e suoi fan non devono più lamentarsi quando i paragoni con Maradona lo vedono sempre battuto. Mi spiace per lui perché meriterebbe di vincere qualcosa con l'Argentina, ma a 29 anni piangere così e gettare la spugna non è da campioni.



esatto, maradona è uno solo, forse come gioco si assomigliano indubbiamente ma come carattere sono agli opposti e come talento il pibe era una altra cosa


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto leggo molti commenti stupidi, forse qualcuno non si rende conto che prima del giocatore c'è l'uomo, questo ha perso 3 finali di fila in 3 anni tra supplementari e rigori, in quest'ultima ha pure tirato un rigore su Saturno condannando di fatto la sua squadra, potete immaginare in che condizioni mentali fosse dopo la partita.
> 
> Mi aspettavo questa decisione in caso di altra mazzata, ma sembra che non sia l'unico, anche Di Maria, Mascherano, Aguero e Higuain pare si ritirino. Secondo me tornerà sui suoi passi, adesso però la delusione è troppo grande e non mi sento di condannarlo, quello che ha provato dopo la partita lo sa solo lui.



Hai ragione che può essere distrutto, ma mi.pare un comportamento da bambini al campo del parroco "vincono sempre gli altri ed io non gioco piu" ... secondo me questo signorino si é abituato fin troppo bene al.barca...


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora anche roby Baggio non era un campione! Certe volte leggo commenti poco ragionati..
> Messi deve ripensarci



Roby la Nazionale non l'ha mai lasciata, ha sempre dato il 200% x poter essere convocato, ma causa infortuni spesso l'hanno lasciato a casa, Baggio >>>>>>> Messi!!! 
Parlo caratterialmente ovviamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che può essere distrutto, ma mi.pare un comportamento da bambini al campo del parroco "vincono sempre gli altri ed io non gioco piu" ... secondo me questo signorino si é abituato fin troppo bene al.barca...



infatti, è questo che non capisco poi da uno come lui che dopo quello che vinto dovrebbe essere gia molto più forte mentalmente, poverino baggio non aveva mai vinto nulla a livello di titoli di squadra


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Roby la Nazionale non l'ha mai lasciata, ha sempre dato il 200% x poter essere convocato, ma causa infortuni spesso l'hanno lasciato a casa, Baggio >>>>>>> Messi!!!
> Parlo caratterialmente ovviamente


Perdi 3 finali consecutive, di cui 2 ai rigori, e poi ne riparliamo. Anche gente come Maldini ha sempre avuto il peso di non aver mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdi 3 finali consecutive, di cui 2 ai rigori, e poi ne riparliamo. Anche gente come Maldini ha sempre avuto il peso di non aver mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.



E si è ritirato dalla nazionale quando? A 29 30 anni? Non scomodare gli dei... la scusa di "ha perso 3 finali consecutive" non è una scusante, ci sta la rabbia, la delusione immensa x carità, ma ha di fatto voltato le spalle all'argentina intera con sta cosa... sicuramente ci ripensarà, però stavolta l'ha sparata grossissimo ed ha dimostrato di non avere le @@ secondo me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdi 3 finali consecutive, di cui 2 ai rigori, e poi ne riparliamo. Anche gente come Maldini ha sempre avuto il peso di non aver mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.



si ma che vuol dire, dai, allora l'atletico madrid, con giocatori che vincendo quelle coppe si sarebbero consacrati e invece hanno perso per ben due volte, eppure grezmann dopo aver perso la finale col madrid ai rigori è con la francia a giocarsi l'europei e la sta trascinando, grande mentalità, juanfran coke godin hanno perso due finali coll'atletico contro il real il rivale di sempre, partite che pesavano molto di più delle due cope america, avrebbero dovuto ritirarsi dal calcio secondo questo ragionamento..capisco lo sconforto e tutto, non capisco la scelta a caldo e credo che ci ripenserà quasi subito


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2016)

Reazione a caldo, credo che a mente fredda tra qualche settimana ci possa anche ripensare vista la giovane età.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

fosse capitato a ronaldo lo avreste massacrato, parlo dei fan di questo qui, invece lui poverino le finali perse, ha sbagliato il rigore, come se fosse una scusa a suo vantaggio sbagliare il rigore


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I campioni non si vedono solo nei giochetti in mezzo al campo... si vedono sopratutto nelle difficoltà. Messi sarà fortissimo, ma non è assolutamente un campione.



messi è comunque un campione


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma che vuol dire, dai, allora l'atletico madrid, con giocatori che vincendo quelle coppe si sarebbero consacrati e invece hanno perso per ben due volte, eppure grezmann dopo aver perso la finale col madrid ai rigori è con la francia a giocarsi l'europei e la sta trascinando, grande mentalità, juanfran coke godin hanno perso due finali coll'atletico contro il real il rivale di sempre, partite che pesavano molto di più delle due cope america, avrebbero dovuto ritirarsi dal calcio secondo questo ragionamento..capisco lo sconforto e tutto, non capisco la scelta a caldo e credo che ci ripenserà quasi subito



Si ma che c'entra il club con la nazionale? Secondo te , uno si ritira dal calcio perché l'atletico ha perso 2 finali di Champions? E poi come campa? La nazionale è altra cosa, Messi si sente il primo responsabile di queste 3 sconfitte, quasi fosse únicamente colpa sua e portasse sfortuna alla selección. E comunque non è la prima volta che un giocatore fa dichiarazioni a caldo abbastanza insensate, ma cambierà idea.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma che c'entra il club con la nazionale? Secondo te , uno si ritira dal calcio perché l'atletico ha perso 2 finali di Champions? E poi come campa? La nazionale è altra cosa, Messi si sente il primo responsabile di queste 3 sconfitte, quasi fosse únicamente colpa sua e portasse sfortuna alla selección. E comunque non è la prima volta che un giocatore fa dichiarazioni a caldo abbastanza insensate, ma cambierà idea.



sul fatto che cambierà idea non ho dubbi, però non si può difendere sempre a prescindere, si è dimostrato molto debole, un campione nelle grandi difficoltà tira fuori l'orgoglio e se ce l'ha messa tutta non deve mai avere rimpianti, è molto strano il suo modo di pensare


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fosse capitato a ronaldo lo avreste massacrato, parlo dei fan di questo qui, invece lui poverino le finali perse, ha sbagliato il rigore, come se fosse una scusa a suo vantaggio sbagliare il rigore



Ti quoto col sangue. Come ho sempre sostenuto questo è un Top player clamoroso ma è un uomo piccolo piccolo e non solo di statura.
Il fatto che non abbia vinto nulla con la nazionale e che crolli sempre in finale mica è una giustificazione, anzi.
A me viene la nausea ogni volta che sento paragonare questo coso a Maradona o Pelè, manco le scarpe gli può allacciare.
Il fatto che adesso, dopo aver condannato la sua squadra sbagliando il rigore, vada a dire che si ritira dimostra che è solo un bambino viziato come ho sempre sostenuto.


----------



## de sica (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sul fatto che cambierà idea non ho dubbi, però non si può difendere sempre a prescindere, si è dimostrato molto debole, un campione nelle grandi difficoltà tira fuori l'orgoglio e se ce l'ha messa tutta non deve mai avere rimpianti, è molto strano il suo modo di pensare


Io no parteggio per nessuno, però Cristiano Ronaldo ha fatto solo una finale con la sua nazionale, per giunta nel 2004. Messi ne ha fatte 4, una mondiale e 3 di coppa America. Spesso anche incidendo durante il percorso verso la finale. E c'è chi li paragona. Avanti con le doppiette alle Ungherie e i gol sbagliati contro la Croazia. 

Ps: un grazie a quaresma, altrimenti..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io no parteggio per nessuno, però Cristiano Ronaldo ha fatto solo una finale con la sua nazionale, per giunta nel 2004. Messi ne ha fatte 4, una mondiale e 3 di coppa America. Spesso anche incidendo durante il percorso verso la finale. E c'è chi li paragona. Avanti con le doppiette alle Ungherie e i gol sbagliati contro la Croazia.
> 
> Ps: un grazie a quaresma, altrimenti..



il portogallo e la'rgentina sono due nazionali di pari livello? siamo seri dai, quaresma ha spinto in rete porta libera, la conclusione a botta sicura di ronaldo, io sono sicuro che se fosse capitata a cristiano una situazione del genere si sarebbe preso le sue responsabilità e sarebbe andato avanti, non sarebbe andato nelle telecamere a piangere e a dichiarare il ritiro, i perdenti si ritirano dopo una sconfitta, solo i perdenti


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdi 3 finali consecutive, di cui 2 ai rigori, e poi ne riparliamo. Anche gente come Maldini ha sempre avuto il peso di non aver mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.



Sì ma questo peso se lo toglieva alzando _spessissimo_ coppe su coppe con la propria squadra di club.
Messi un po' lo capisco sinceramente, si è rotto le palle e vuole evitare altre figure di m in competizioni di infimo livello come la Copa America, capirei se stessimo parlando di 3 finali consecutive perse agli europei, ma questa è la Copa America e la verguenza per non riuscire a vincere questo torneucolo da decenni è ben più grave del ritiro a 29 anni.
I migliori giocatori dell'ultimo decennio si sono ritirati tutti verso i 32-33 anni, in nazionale, ma tutti hanno collezionato qualcosa anche a livello di nazionale, tranne giusto Messi e Ronaldo (due giocatori che in nazionale non hanno particolarmente brillato in questi 10 e passa anni).
Ronaldo è un altro che se dovesse fallire pure questa volta potrebbe prendere in serie considerazione l'idea di ritirarsi pure lui, alla fine diciamolo se fossero finiti a giocarsela con una tra Spagna e Germania sarebbero già andati a casa.


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

e io che pensavo che Mascherano fosse un giocatore con le palle...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> e io che pensavo che Mascherano fosse un giocatore con le palle...



che ha fatto?


----------



## siioca (27 Giugno 2016)

Gli piace vincere facile col Barca dei fenomeni spagnoli Xavi,Iniesta dominatori del mondo con la Spagna per 8 anni, se Messi ha fatto questo scelta dimostra solo di essere un piccolo uomo,giocare in nazionale deve essere un privilegio.


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che ha fatto?



l'ho già detto sopra, c'è mezza nazionale che si ritira


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Gli piace vincere facile col Barca dei fenomeni spagnoli Xavi,Iniesta dominatori del mondo con la Spagna per 8 anni, se Messi ha fatto questo scelta dimostra solo di essere un piccolo uomo,giocare in nazionale deve essere un privilegio.



bravissimo, cioè ha vinto tantissimo, mica è uno come baggio, un talento immenso che non ha vinto nulla e nonostante questo va davanti le telecamere a piangere e a dichiarare il ritiro per due finali perse contro il cile, mica contro il brasile di qualche anno fa IL CILE..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ho già detto sopra, c'è mezza nazionale che si ritira



va per i 33 mascherano comunque, ci può pure stare, comunque non lo condivido, ritirarsi dopo un altra sconfitta , ma perchè? capisco che la pressione è grande ma ripeto se hai dato tutto per la tua nazionale non devi avere rimpianti, il ritiro deve avvenire per altri motivi non perchè hai perso un altra finale , comunque credo che ci ripenseranno tutti, non può essere una decisione logica questa


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo peso se lo toglieva alzando _spessissimo_ coppe su coppe con la propria squadra di club.
> Messi un po' lo capisco sinceramente, si è rotto le palle e vuole evitare altre figure di m in competizioni di infimo livello come la Copa America, capirei se stessimo parlando di 3 finali consecutive perse agli europei, ma questa è la Copa America e la verguenza per non riuscire a vincere questo torneucolo da decenni è ben più grave del ritiro a 29 anni.
> I migliori giocatori dell'ultimo decennio si sono ritirati tutti verso i 32-33 anni, in nazionale, ma tutti hanno collezionato qualcosa anche a livello di nazionale, tranne giusto Messi e Ronaldo (due giocatori che in nazionale non hanno particolarmente brillato in questi 10 e passa anni).
> Ronaldo è un altro che se dovesse fallire pure questa volta potrebbe prendere in serie considerazione l'idea di ritirarsi pure lui, alla fine diciamolo se fossero finiti a giocarsela con una tra Spagna e Germania sarebbero già andati a casa.



si ma considera pure che l'argentina nella copa america era la più forte di tutte per distacco il portogallo no, veniva dopo altre 6-7 squadre come livello, non può essere la stessa la difficoltà, giocano con nani e quaresma e carvalho che ha 38 anni, non si possono paragonare le due nazionali


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va per i 33 mascherano comunque, ci può pure stare, comunque non lo condivido, ritirarsi dopo un altra sconfitta , ma perchè? capisco che la pressione è grande ma ripeto se hai dato tutto per la tua nazionale non devi avere rimpianti, il ritiro deve avvenire per altri motivi non perchè hai perso un altra finale , comunque credo che ci ripenseranno tutti, non può essere una decisione logica questa



tu parli da esterno, troppo comodo, non hai perso tre finali di fila in tre anni, peraltro nel modo in cui le hanno perse, lo sanno solo loro quello che hanno provato. Che poi in realtà sarebbero 4, persero la copa america in casa con l'Uruguay in quella che fu la vera finale anticipata e indovina un pò? sempre ai rigori.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2016)

Io comunque non ho capito una cosa. Giochi in nazionale per rappresentare il tuo paese oppure giochi per vincere coppe? Questo dimostra che sti giocatori sono falsi come una moneta da 1 cent. E non parlo solo di Messi, ma tutti. A loro della nazionale non frega nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu parli da esterno, troppo comodo, non hai perso tre finali di fila in tre anni, peraltro nel modo in cui le hanno perse, lo sanno solo loro quello che hanno provato. Che poi in realtà sarebbero 4, persero la copa america in casa con l'Uruguay in quella che fu la vera finale anticipata e indovina un pò? sempre ai rigori.



certo troppo facile parlare ora, e troppo facile sparare a zero contro messi in questo momento..infatti io non è che sono contento di questa cosa, a me, sono sincero, spiace per lui (e di conseguenza anche gli altri che si ritirano) perchè secondo me è una cosa illogica, l'ennesima sconfitta in finale è qualcosa che può capitare, ma parliamo di calcio, dovrebbe essere un gioco, tutta questa pressione per la copa america non la capisco , capirei di più se fosse successo ancora una volta nel mondiale, cioè l'argentina è arrivata in finale in scioltezza vincendo agevolmente tutte le partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho capito una cosa. Giochi in nazionale per rappresentare il tuo paese oppure giochi per vincere coppe? Questo dimostra che sti giocatori sono falsi come una moneta da 1 cent. E non parlo solo di Messi, ma tutti. A loro della nazionale non frega nulla.



hai centrato il punto, perfetto


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho capito una cosa. Giochi in nazionale per rappresentare il tuo paese oppure giochi per vincere coppe? Questo dimostra che sti giocatori sono falsi come una moneta da 1 cent. E non parlo solo di Messi, ma tutti. A loro della nazionale non frega nulla.







?

L'attaccamento alla maglia dei sudamericani è ai minimi storici, parlo delle nazionali migliori che non ottengono il minimo risultato da decenni, questo conferma quello che dicevo nel topic del confronto tra le due competizioni di un po' di tempo fa di [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] dove spiegavo come fosse difficile per i migliori giocatori brasiliani e/o argentini riuscire a dare tutto nella propria nazionale traducendo il loro modo di giocare molto europeo in ciò che ci si aspetta da competizioni di questo tipo, quindi calcio sudamericano, poca tattica, tanta garra e spettacolosità.
Forse torneranno ad avere squadre sudamericane (in tutti i sensi) quando solo un paio di giocatori saranno in Europa a giocare, ma tutto ciò è impossibile per lo scarso livello dei vari campionati che bloccherebbe la crescita dei migliori talenti che non potranno fare a meno di andare in Europa per consacrarsi e per consacrarsi intendo togliersi quelle soddisfazioni che nemmeno l'indossare la maglia del Brasile per una sola volta ti può più dare, considerando gli ultimi anni non più per la maggior parte dei giocatori.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2016)

Ma l'Argentina da quando ci ha fatto fuori nel nostro mondiale ha gia vinto ai rigori ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu parli da esterno, troppo comodo, non hai perso tre finali di fila in tre anni, peraltro nel modo in cui le hanno perse, lo sanno solo loro quello che hanno provato. Che poi in realtà sarebbero 4, persero la copa america in casa con l'Uruguay in quella che fu la vera finale anticipata e indovina un pò? sempre ai rigori.



Biglia, 6 finali perse in 3 anni:

Finale Supercoppa Italiana 2013: Lazio - Juventus 0-4
Finale Coppa del Mondo 2014: Argentina - Germania 0-1
Finale Coppa Italia 2015: Lazio - Juventus 1-2
Finale Copa America 2015: Argentina - Cile 1-4 dcr
Finale Supercoppa Italiana 2015: Lazio - Juventus 0-2
Finale Coppa America 2016: Argentina - Cile 2-4 dcr

Lo troveranno appeso?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Giugno 2016)

Auguero, Messi, Biglia, Lavezzi, Higuain e Mascherano, tutti che lasciano. Cosa sarà successo in quello spogliatoio?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2016)

Quanti avvoltoi aspettavano ieri una sconfitta con Messi in ombra per continuare a idolatrare il loro caro Maradona.

Gne gne Messi è la palla destra di Diego , non è decisivo in nazionale gne gne gne gne. Falliti che magari Maradona lo hanno visto solo in videocassetta. Con la nazionale si può perdere le partite decisive la varianza è altissima essendo poche partite , ma fine qualche giorno fa in cui Messi portava avanti la nazionale a suon di goal e giocate era un fenomeno.

Sui cadaveri dei leoni festeggiano i cani , ma a alla fine di tutto i leoni rimangono leoni e i cani rimangono cani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quanti avvoltoi aspettavano ieri una sconfitta con Messi in ombra per continuare a idolatrare il loro caro Maradona.
> 
> Gne gne Messi è la palla destra di Diego , non è decisivo in nazionale gne gne gne gne. Falliti che magari Maradona lo hanno visto solo in videocassetta. Con la nazionale si può perdere le partite decisive la varianza è altissima essendo poche partite , ma fine qualche giorno fa in cui Messi portava avanti la nazionale a suon di goal e giocate era un fenomeno.
> 
> Sui cadaveri dei leoni festeggiano i cani , ma a alla fine di tutto i leoni rimangono leoni e i cani rimangono cani.



quali leoni?? questo è un gattino (caratterialmente parlando) un leone non deve fare queste uscite, e poi io personalmente non ho festeggiato, ho detto che mi dispiace per lui, però deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e tirare fuori le palle adesso, non piangersi addosso


----------



## davoreb (27 Giugno 2016)

Messi è sicuramente un grandissimo fuoriclasse ma se penso a quello che fece Baggio per andare a quello che sarebbe stato il suo quarto mondiale dopo essere uscito tre volte di fila ai rigori e trattato come il Miccoli di turno allora mi vengono dei seri dubbi sulla personalità del giocatore.

Aggiungi che poi non l'abbiamo visto fuori da casa sua.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quali leoni?? questo è un gattino (caratterialmente parlando) un leone non deve fare queste uscite, e poi io personalmente non ho festeggiato, ho detto che mi dispiace per lui, però deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e tirare fuori le palle adesso, non piangersi addosso



E' un uomo, dopo non una ma ben tre finali perse in tre anni hai un'angoscia dentro che potresti dire qualsiasi cosa. Probabilmente si sente di aver fallito rispetto alla gente che crede in lui , ma non dimenticate mai che fuori dal campo mangia, beve e dorme come ogni altro uomo. Io penso che nel mondiale del 2018 ci sarà ma ora può dire ciò che vuole, e la colpa delle sconfitte non sono da attribuire a Messi.

Se Higuain (grande attaccante da 36 goal in Serie A) lanciato a rete solo contro il portiere la butta dentro , ora parlavamo di altro. E' stata una partita poco tecnica ,molto fisica , con un Cile che è una buonissima squadra e alla fine si è conclusa ai rigori che si sa sono una lotteria. Ancora una volta se l'Argentina vinceva ai rigori qui si parlava di altro.

Invece i gufi , i protettori del grande Diego , erano li come avvoltoi sperando che Messi non vincesse quella finale. Ma sapete cosa c'è di nuovo? Maradona non è riuscito minimamente a rimanere tutti gli anni di Messi a questi livelli e Messi ha solo 29 anni. Per me già non c'è partita e tra 10 anni quando Messi lascerà il calcio sarà ricordato come il più grande calciatore della storia anche se non dovesse mai riuscire a vincere un mondiale.

I cavalli di razza si vedono sul lungo e Messi sono 10 anni che è al top , missando pochissime partite e sfortunatamente per lui quelle partite sono con la nazionale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' un uomo, dopo non una ma ben tre finali perse in tre anni hai un'angoscia dentro che potresti dire qualsiasi cosa. Probabilmente si sente di aver fallito rispetto alla gente che crede in lui , ma non dimenticate mai che fuori dal campo mangia, beve e dorme come ogni altro uomo. Io penso che nel mondiale del 2018 ci sarà ma ora può dire ciò che vuole, e la colpa delle sconfitte non sono da attribuire a Messi.
> 
> Se Higuain (grande attaccante da 36 goal in Serie A) lanciato a rete solo contro il portiere la butta dentro , ora parlavamo di altro. E' stata una partita poco tecnica ,molto fisica , con un Cile che è una buonissima squadra e alla fine si è conclusa ai rigori che si sa sono una lotteria. Ancora una volta se l'Argentina vinceva ai rigori qui si parlava di altro.
> 
> ...



quello che hai detto nessuno lo mette in dubbio, sulla storia non puoi dire che messi è meglio di maradona perchè non è cosi, io ho sempre sostenuto che a livello tecnico maradona è nettamente superiore, a livello di continuità avrai anche ragione tu, ma un giocatore non si può giudicare solo dalla continuità..poi io non volevo entrare nel particolare tecnico io ho criticato la scelta dell'uomo, sua come degli altri, di lasciare da perdenti, perchè è questo quello che stanno facendo, è una follia, io non so cosa sia accaduto in quello spogliaotoio ma questa non mi sembra una decisione molto intelligente


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Leo vieni da noi, che tanto di finali non ne giochiamo mai



come no con la coppa italia e la supercoppa italiana siamo la squadra italiana che ha giocato più finali insieme alla juventus


----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdi 3 finali consecutive, di cui 2 ai rigori, e poi ne riparliamo. Anche gente come Maldini ha sempre avuto il peso di non aver mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.



Maldini aveva già i suoi anni e si è visto nel suo ultimo mondiale giocato l'omino con coppola e lupara far passare nanetti sudcoreani quindi c'è pure il fattore ingiustizia e quattro anni prima i trasportatori di pane tramite ascelle dovevano per forza vincere il mondiale in casa loro!


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quanti avvoltoi aspettavano ieri una sconfitta con Messi in ombra per continuare a idolatrare il loro caro Maradona.
> 
> Gne gne Messi è la palla destra di Diego , non è decisivo in nazionale gne gne gne gne. Falliti che magari Maradona lo hanno visto solo in videocassetta. Con la nazionale si può perdere le partite decisive la varianza è altissima essendo poche partite , ma fine qualche giorno fa in cui Messi portava avanti la nazionale a suon di goal e giocate era un fenomeno.
> 
> Sui cadaveri dei leoni festeggiano i cani , ma a alla fine di tutto i leoni rimangono leoni e i cani rimangono cani.



Maradona vale 10 Messi stop


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

Ha tutto per essere il miglior calciatore della storia, ma ironia della sorte pur giocando in uno sport con la palla, beh...


Gli mancano proprio quelle.


Ad ogni modo penso sia una decisione impulsiva e spero per lo sport che il ragazzo ci ripensi, seppur l'uomo Messi proprio non mi va giù


----------



## .Nitro (27 Giugno 2016)

Quando leggo certi commenti consiglio di darsi al cricket,o alla briscola. Purtroppo quando il destino è contro non c'è niente da fare. Ieri ha giocato sostanzialmente da solo,con compagni assolutamente nulli,ci ha provato solo lui ha fatto ammonire mezza squadra. Non c'è niente da fare purtroppo è nato nel peggior momento della nazionale Argentina


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Maradona vale 10 Messi stop



ben argomentato. Come detto da altri utenti datti al cricket.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ben argomentato. Come detto da altri utenti datti al cricket.



Ho detto che é un giocatore di melma? Ho detto che hanno perso x colpa sua? Ho detto e ripetuto che CARATTERIALMENTE é debole, troppo ben abituato al Barcellona. Quindi abbassa la crestina che é meglio


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Quando leggo certi commenti consiglio di darsi al cricket,o alla briscola. Purtroppo quando il destino è contro non c'è niente da fare. Ieri ha giocato sostanzialmente da solo,con compagni assolutamente nulli,ci ha provato solo lui ha fatto ammonire mezza squadra. Non c'è niente da fare purtroppo è nato nel peggior momento della nazionale Argentina



Aridaje, qui si commenta il farro che a 29 anni uno lascia la Nazionale perché non riesce a vincere, non perché é colpa sua, e c'è poco da consigliare altri sport da bar agli altri facendo tanto i saccenti, uno che reagisce così dopo delle sconfitte non ha palle, idem cr dopo le lamentele a fine partita con l'Islanda, questo é essere senza palle, ma mi pare che nessuno sia così pazzo da dire che sti 2 non hanno talento da vendere... recepite solo quello che vi fa comodo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Quando leggo certi commenti consiglio di darsi al cricket,o alla briscola. Purtroppo quando il destino è contro non c'è niente da fare. Ieri ha giocato sostanzialmente da solo,con compagni assolutamente nulli,ci ha provato solo lui ha fatto ammonire mezza squadra. Non c'è niente da fare purtroppo è nato nel peggior momento della nazionale Argentina



La nazionale argentina non è mai stata così ricca di talento invece io credo, inoltre in un periodo in cui il calcio registra i punti più bassi della storia di Brasile e Italia..rendiamoci conto che davanti si possono permettere di ignorare gente come Pastore, Tevez, etc..

In ogni caso ha ragione chi dice che la Nazionale spesso inganna..

Leggevo paralleli con Maldini, li trovo ingiusti..Paolo in nazionale ha sempre fatto il suo, Messi credo di non bestemmiare se dico che in Nazionale ha sempre reso la metà che col Barca..non è una colpa..non sto qui a dire se è più o meno forte di Diego, mi frega zero..di sicuro in patria è meno adorato e anche i suoi compagni di nazionale non lo considerano il vero leader..Maradona invece dai compagni di nazionale era considerato una specie di divinità..si sarebbero amputati una gamba per lui..

Comunque un po' di iella c'è dai..perdere 3 finali di copa america, 2 col CILE, è pazzesco..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi a caldo si dicono tante di quelle fesserie, non ci date peso. Qualcuno ricorda le dichiarazioni e i pensieri dei nostri dopo il fattaccio di istanbul?? Vi voglio ricordare che, per stessa ammissione dei nostri, ci furono calciatori che pensarono al ritiro !!! 
Al ritiro dal calcio!!! Assurdo, la mente produce anche tali pensieri!!!
Non a caso nel post- gara nello spogliatoio non si parla mai. Si sbruffa, si impreca ma le analisi come i bilanci si fanno a freddo.
Riguardo al confronto maradona-messi : sarà sempre divertente far paragoni simili e ognuno la può pensare a modo suo. Tutti avranno ragione, tutti avranno torto. A me è sempre piaciuto crujff e quando lo vedo nei video resto ammirato per come giocava e ciò che rappresentava. Quell'olanda ha vinto più o meno come l'argentina di messi ma è rimasta ugualmente nelle storia 
14!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aridaje, qui si commenta il farro che a 29 anni uno lascia la Nazionale perché non riesce a vincere, non perché é colpa sua, e c'è poco da consigliare altri sport da bar agli altri facendo tanto i saccenti, uno che reagisce così dopo delle sconfitte non ha palle, idem cr dopo le lamentele a fine partita con l'Islanda, questo é essere senza palle, ma mi pare che nessuno sia così pazzo da dire che sti 2 non hanno talento da vendere... recepite solo quello che vi fa comodo



Semplicemente perfetto.


Ma gli spocchiosi e arroganti Zlatan e Ronaldo non si arrendono, mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Quando leggo certi commenti consiglio di darsi al cricket,o alla briscola. Purtroppo quando il destino è contro non c'è niente da fare. Ieri ha giocato sostanzialmente da solo,con compagni assolutamente nulli,ci ha provato solo lui ha fatto ammonire mezza squadra. Non c'è niente da fare purtroppo è nato nel peggior momento della nazionale Argentina



non è nato nel peggior momento, il resto può starci, non si può dare la colpa solo alla sfortuna, anche se quella è stata determinante, sono stati una serie di fattori


----------



## .Nitro (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aridaje, qui si commenta il farro che a 29 anni uno lascia la Nazionale perché non riesce a vincere, non perché é colpa sua, e c'è poco da consigliare altri sport da bar agli altri facendo tanto i saccenti, uno che reagisce così dopo delle sconfitte non ha palle, idem cr dopo le lamentele a fine partita con l'Islanda, questo é essere senza palle, ma mi pare che nessuno sia così pazzo da dire che sti 2 non hanno talento da vendere... recepite solo quello che vi fa comodo



Non mi riferivo certamente ai pareri sulle dichiarazioni post partita,su quello ha sbagliato ma non possiamo sapere cosa ha dentro,si parla di un ritiro anche da parte di Mascherano Aguero e Higuain. Ne tanto meno mi riferisco a chi lo critica per aver sbagliato il rigore.
Mi riferisco a chi lo considera un giocatore qualunque,con offese e quant'altro e non voglio fare il saccente ma dire che Messi non è un campione è una bugia bella grande,e se non si riesce a vedere il valore di uno dei talenti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni,se non tra i più forti di ogni epoca è meglio darsi a qualcos'altro.

Per il discorso Argentina non bisogna leggere i nomi,ma chi viene schierato in campo,questi lasciano Pastore e Lamela in panchina e fanno giocare gente che non sa fare 2 passaggi,lasciano Tevez a casa e giocano con Lavezzi. Consiglio di rivedere le partite dell'Argentina da dopo il mondiale 2010 per capire che non è cosi,rivedetevi l'Argentina del 2014 o anche di questa Coppa America,credo che l'Argentina siano decenni che non ha un gioco così grezzo e poco tecnico


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aridaje, qui si commenta il farro che a 29 anni uno lascia la Nazionale perché non riesce a vincere, non perché é colpa sua, e c'è poco da consigliare altri sport da bar agli altri facendo tanto i saccenti, uno che reagisce così dopo delle sconfitte non ha palle, idem cr dopo le lamentele a fine partita con l'Islanda, questo é essere senza palle, ma mi pare che nessuno sia così pazzo da dire che sti 2 non hanno talento da vendere... recepite solo quello che vi fa comodo



consentimi però una piccola correzione, quella di ronaldo è stato solo una mancanza di rispetto verso gli avversari, ha peccato di stile, la il discorso delle palle non c'entra


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo certamente ai pareri sulle dichiarazioni post partita,su quello ha sbagliato ma non possiamo sapere cosa ha dentro,si parla di un ritiro anche da parte di Mascherano Aguero e Higuain. Ne tanto meno mi riferisco a chi lo critica per aver sbagliato il rigore.
> Mi riferisco a chi lo considera un giocatore qualunque,con offese e quant'altro e non voglio fare il saccente ma dire che Messi non è un campione è una bugia bella grande,e se non si riesce a vedere il valore di uno dei talenti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni,se non tra i più forti di ogni epoca è meglio darsi a qualcos'altro.
> 
> Per il discorso Argentina non bisogna leggere i nomi,ma chi viene schierato in campo,questi lasciano Pastore e Lamela in panchina e fanno giocare gente che non sa fare 2 passaggi,lasciano Tevez a casa e giocano con Lavezzi. Consiglio di rivedere le partite dell'Argentina da dopo il mondiale 2010 per capire che non è cosi,rivedetevi l'Argentina del 2014 o anche di questa Coppa America,credo che l'Argentina siano decenni che non ha un gioco così grezzo e poco tecnico



però i giocatori ci sono, non si può dire che manchi qualità a questa argentina


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> consentimi però una piccola correzione, quella di ronaldo è stato solo una mancanza di rispetto verso gli avversari, ha peccato di stile, la il discorso delle palle non c'entra



Sì, può essere vista anche sotto il tuo punto di vista in effetti


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perfetto.
> 
> 
> Ma gli spocchiosi e arroganti Zlatan e Ronaldo non si arrendono, mai.



Sì beh, zlatan poi che doveva fare? Lasciare la nazionale a 19 anni? Invece ci ha provato fino alla fine, anche con severe umiliazioni... non ha mollato ma anzi, testa bassa e lavoro sempre più duro


----------



## .Nitro (27 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però i giocatori ci sono, non si può dire che manchi qualità a questa argentina



Dal centrocampo in giù sono inguardabili,non è che voglio difendere l'Argentina ma sono pareri che do guardando le partite. Ho visto tutte le loro partite del 2014 e delle Coppe Americhe successive,non riescono a fare 3 passaggi di fila,è una roba assurda.
8/11 erano Romero,Zabaleta,Campagnaro,Federico Fernández,Garay,M. Rojo,Maxi Rodríguez,J. Mascherano,qualità 0. 
Faticano a fare gioco con Iran,Bosnia,Nigeria addirittura contro il Panama fino al 60' che entra Messi.
Sono 10 anni che non hanno un allenatore ne hanno una squadra unita (cosa che Messi per chiari difetti caratteriali non può aggiustare,è sempre stato uno che parla con i piedi),non hanno nemmeno un presidente di federazione,sono allo sbando più totale.
Assurdo che siano riusciti a giocare 3 partite di fila.
Prima di Messi,che dalle qualificazioni mondiali in poi ha fatto bene,c'è da chiedersi giocatori come Higuain o Aguero che fanno i fenomeni da anni in Europa giochino così,perchè Di Maria sia cosi irritante ecc..
Ho seguito tante tante partite e dal centrocampo in giu la qualità è davvero bassa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sì beh, zlatan poi che doveva fare? Lasciare la nazionale a 19 anni? Invece ci ha provato fino alla fine, anche con severe umiliazioni... non ha mollato ma anzi, testa bassa e lavoro sempre più duro



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa 

E' per questo che nello sport sono di questo tipo i miei personaggi preferiti


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> 
> E' per questo che nello sport sono di questo tipo i miei personaggi preferiti



Sì sì era x ribadire il concetto


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

Messi è il Cruyff di questa epoca, destinato a dominare col club ma zero vittorie con la nazionale, fine, non c'è tanto da stare a discutere su compagni e roba varia, è destino, se perdi tre quattro finali tra supplementari e rigori vuol dire che è così che deve andare. 

Sui paragoni con Zlatan o Ronaldo, quelli giocano in nazionali dove vinci o perdi nessuno ti rompe le palle, non potete paragonare le situazioni, Messi convive con una pressione da 10 anni quando indossa la maglia della nazionale che credo non abbia eguali nella storia, vuoi per il suo status di numero 1, vuoi perchè l'Argentina non vince una mazza da 25 anni, vuoi soprattutto per il paragone ingombrante con quello lì.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2016)

Si é sempre visto che non ha una personalità fuori dal comune, ma mi ha fatto tenerezza vederlo in lacrime dopo la finale. Si vedeva che ci teneva tantissimo anche se il torneo faceva ridere, magari non se l'apettava nessuno questa sconfitta.
Riprenditi Leo, prenditi una pausa di 5-6 mesi, 1 anno, e poi torna per mostrare un'altra volta a tutti di che pasta sei fatto. Il Mondiale senza di lui non si puó vedere (ma non deve vincerlo ahaha).


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Messi è il Cruyff di questa epoca, destinato a dominare col club ma zero vittorie con la nazionale, fine, non c'è tanto da stare a discutere su compagni e roba varia, è destino, se perdi tre quattro finali tra supplementari e rigori vuol dire che è così che deve andare.
> 
> Sui paragoni con Zlatan o Ronaldo, quelli giocano in nazionali dove vinci o perdi nessuno ti rompe le palle, non potete paragonare le situazioni, Messi convive con una pressione da 10 anni quando indossa la maglia della nazionale che credo non abbia eguali nella storia, vuoi per il suo status di numero 1, vuoi perchè l'Argentina non vince una mazza da 25 anni, vuoi soprattutto per il paragone ingombrante con quello lì.



è vero
In questo caso il paragone con altri grandi di oggi non ha senso perché lui è l'unico a giocare in una nazionale che può ambire a qualcosa..
Avrà lo steso problema Neymar se il brasile non vincerà uno dei prossimi 2 mondiali


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> 
> E' per questo che nello sport sono di questo tipo i miei personaggi preferiti



idem, la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Messi è il Cruyff di questa epoca, destinato a dominare col club ma zero vittorie con la nazionale, fine, non c'è tanto da stare a discutere su compagni e roba varia, è destino, se perdi tre quattro finali tra supplementari e rigori vuol dire che è così che deve andare.
> 
> Sui paragoni con Zlatan o Ronaldo, quelli giocano in nazionali dove vinci o perdi nessuno ti rompe le palle, non potete paragonare le situazioni, Messi convive con una pressione da 10 anni quando indossa la maglia della nazionale che credo non abbia eguali nella storia, vuoi per il suo status di numero 1, vuoi perchè l'Argentina non vince una mazza da 25 anni, vuoi soprattutto per il paragone ingombrante con quello lì.



Hai assolutamente ragione, ma il problema è che ha mollato, non che non ha vinto


Per me è una macchia indelebile se non ci ripensa alla svelta, spero faccia la cosa giusta


----------



## Serginho (27 Giugno 2016)

"Messi non è un campione" non si può proprio leggere mamma mia


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> "Messi non è un campione" non si può proprio leggere mamma mia



infatti, questa è una bestemmia


----------



## pennyhill (27 Giugno 2016)

Comunque fosse confermato l’addio di massa, la federazione argentina dovrebbe prendere provvedimenti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Giugno 2016)

Messi e CR7 sono due checche isteriche pompate dai media con statistiche e record fasulli


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Giugno 2016)

cosa mi tocca leggere  ....in effetti Baresi e Baggio (giusto per citarne due) sono considerati bidoni dell'umido per quegli errori...ma ragazzi dai posate il fiasco per favore....tanto state tranquilli che in russia Leo ci sarà...ne sono strasicuro...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi non ci vuole il cervello di Einstein per capire che questa scelta coinvolge il Messi uomo, persona, essere umano... non il giocatore.
Giocatore IMMENSO, ma probabilmente l'uomo con le palle più piccole al mondo. Le cure contro il nanismo liggiù non hanno fatto effetto.

Uomo minuscolo... direi al limite del COMICO.

La vergogna dell'uomo, del *maschio...*
I tifosi di calcio, quelli veri, amano Messi... ma da MASCHI gli piscerebbero in testa (tanto è ad altezza pisello).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

E sì, avete proprio ragione, d'altronde in questo topic ho letto i post dei Napoleone, degli Alessandro Magno, degli Iron Man e di Superman. Ma fatemi il piacere! Piccolo uomo qua, scarsa personalità di là, ma non fatemi ridere. Non fatemi ridere, perché vi rendete conto di che pressione gli metta il mondo addosso? Voi e quel drogato di Maradona. 
Questo perde tre finali tra rigori e supplementari, in completa balia della sfortuna, senza che lui ne abbia colpe tangibili e concrete, quindi ben pensa di lasciare, perché non può continuare così, col mondo che gli spala melma addosso e il dio del calcio che si è accanito contro di lui nel non fargli vincere nulla con la nazionale, e voi dite che ha poca personalità? Voi non vi rendete conto di che situazione stia vivendo. 
Io ci vedo un parallelo fortissimo con la Williams, che dopo aver perso una semifinale no-sense contro la Vinci, agli US Open, cannando l'appuntamento con la storia, col Grande Slam, è crollata e non ha giocato più, e quando è tornata sui campi ha perso due finali di fila in Australia e in Francia. 
Ma avete ragione voi, Messi è un senza palle, ha cannato ben 4 Copa America, ma che Maradona ne abbia cannate 3 chi se ne frega...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E sì, avete proprio ragione, d'altronde in questo topic ho letto i post dei Napoleone, degli Alessandro Magno, degli Iron Man e di Superman. Ma fatemi il piacere! Piccolo uomo qua, scarsa personalità di là, ma non fatemi ridere. Non fatemi ridere, perché vi rendete conto di che pressione gli metta il mondo addosso? Voi e quel drogato di Maradona.
> Questo perde tre finali tra rigori e supplementari, in completa balia della sfortuna, senza che lui ne abbia colpe tangibili e concrete, quindi ben pensa di lasciare, perché non può continuare così, col mondo che gli spala melma addosso e il dio del calcio che si è accanito contro di lui nel non fargli vincere nulla con la nazionale, e voi dite che ha poca personalità? Voi non vi rendete conto di che situazione stia vivendo.
> Io ci vedo un parallelo fortissimo con la Williams, che dopo aver perso una semifinale no-sense contro la Vinci, agli US Open, cannando l'appuntamento con la storia, col Grande Slam, è crollata e non ha giocato più, e quando è tornata sui campi ha perso due finali di fila in Australia e in Francia.
> Ma avete ragione voi, Messi è un senza palle, ha cannato ben 4 Copa America, ma che Maradona ne abbia cannate 3 chi se ne frega...



anche tu parli del calciatore quando si stava discutendo l'uomo evidentemente non ci capiamo, sul calciatore nulla da dire solo che il paragone con Maradona non ha nemmeno il motivo di esistere


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ci vuole il cervello di Einstein per capire che questa scelta coinvolge il Messi uomo, persona, essere umano... non il giocatore.
> Giocatore IMMENSO, ma probabilmente l'uomo con le palle più piccole al mondo. Le cure contro il nanismo liggiù non hanno fatto effetto.
> 
> Uomo minuscolo... direi al limite del COMICO.
> ...



dio gli ha dato il talento ma non tutto il resto purtroppo per lui


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E sì, avete proprio ragione, d'altronde in questo topic ho letto i post dei Napoleone, degli Alessandro Magno, degli Iron Man e di Superman. Ma fatemi il piacere! Piccolo uomo qua, scarsa personalità di là, ma non fatemi ridere. Non fatemi ridere, perché vi rendete conto di che pressione gli metta il mondo addosso? Voi e quel drogato di Maradona.
> Questo perde tre finali tra rigori e supplementari, in completa balia della sfortuna, senza che lui ne abbia colpe tangibili e concrete, quindi ben pensa di lasciare, perché non può continuare così, col mondo che gli spala melma addosso e il dio del calcio che si è accanito contro di lui nel non fargli vincere nulla con la nazionale, e voi dite che ha poca personalità? Voi non vi rendete conto di che situazione stia vivendo.
> Io ci vedo un parallelo fortissimo con la Williams, che dopo aver perso una semifinale no-sense contro la Vinci, agli US Open, cannando l'appuntamento con la storia, col Grande Slam, è crollata e non ha giocato più, e quando è tornata sui campi ha perso due finali di fila in Australia e in Francia.
> Ma avete ragione voi, Messi è un senza palle, ha cannato ben 4 Copa America, ma che Maradona ne abbia cannate 3 chi se ne frega...



Maradona non ha mollato.
Come non ha mollato Baggio dopo Italia 90. Usa94 e francia98
drogati o no, almeno avevano le palle

ragazzi e bambini che seguite il calcio, non fate come messi. mai. mai nello sport e mai soprattutto nella vita. perderete più finali di quelle che vincerete, forse, ma alla fine la più importante ve la portate a casa! non mollate mai. anche se siete i più bravi e sentite la frustrazione....SOPRATTUTTO se siete i più bravi o vi sentite di esserlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Maradona non ha mollato.
> Come non ha mollato Baggio dopo Italia 90. Usa94 e francia98
> drogati o no, almeno avevano le palle
> 
> ragazzi e bambini che seguite il calcio, non fate come messi. mai. mai nello sport e mai soprattutto nella vita. perderete più finali di quelle che vincerete, forse, ma alla fine la più importante ve la portate a casa! non mollate mai. anche se siete i più bravi e sentite la frustrazione....SOPRATTUTTO se siete i più bravi o vi sentite di esserlo



grande, mai come stavolta parole da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche tu parli del calciatore quando si stava discutendo l'uomo evidentemente non ci capiamo, sul calciatore nulla da dire solo che il paragone con Maradona non ha nemmeno il motivo di esistere


E invece ho parlato dell'uomo. Ho parlato dell'uomo e delle sue difficoltà nel vivere questo momento, quando tutto gli gira storto e tutto il mondo si è accanito su di lui. Ripeto: voi non avete la più pallida idea di che situazione stia vivendo.
I Maraboys devono ritenersi fortunati, perché se Messi si fosse realizzato anche con la nazionale, allora il paragone con Maradona nemmeno avrebbe avuto senso di esistere; invece, adesso, e per l'eternità, si continuerà con questo parallelo Messi-Maradona. Evidentemente dev'essere il volere del dio del calcio, perché Messi stava per prendersi clamorosamente lo scettro del più forte, senza discussioni di sorta, ma il Cile e la Germania hanno stroncato questa possibilità sul nascere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Maradona non ha mollato.
> Come non ha mollato Baggio dopo Italia 90. Usa94 e francia98
> drogati o no, almeno avevano le palle
> 
> ragazzi e bambini che seguite il calcio, non fate come messi. mai. mai nello sport e mai soprattutto nella vita. perderete più finali di quelle che vincerete, forse, ma alla fine la più importante ve la portate a casa! non mollate mai. anche se siete i più bravi e sentite la frustrazione....SOPRATTUTTO se siete i più bravi o vi sentite di esserlo


Maradona non ha mollato con la nazionale ma ad un certo punto ha mollato col calcio. Se Maradona è l'esempio, umanamente parlando, stiamo freschi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2016)

Altra delusione anche questo qui... penso che a breve staccherò anche io dal calcio, tra gobbi e frignoni c'è rimasto poco a cui appigliarsi... forse solo le avventure di Leicester e Islanda


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E sì, avete proprio ragione, d'altronde in questo topic ho letto i post dei Napoleone, degli Alessandro Magno, degli Iron Man e di Superman. Ma fatemi il piacere! Piccolo uomo qua, scarsa personalità di là, ma non fatemi ridere. Non fatemi ridere, perché vi rendete conto di che pressione gli metta il mondo addosso? Voi e quel drogato di Maradona.
> Questo perde tre finali tra rigori e supplementari, in completa balia della sfortuna, senza che lui ne abbia colpe tangibili e concrete, quindi ben pensa di lasciare, perché non può continuare così, col mondo che gli spala melma addosso e il dio del calcio che si è accanito contro di lui nel non fargli vincere nulla con la nazionale, e voi dite che ha poca personalità? Voi non vi rendete conto di che situazione stia vivendo.
> Io ci vedo un parallelo fortissimo con la Williams, che dopo aver perso una semifinale no-sense contro la Vinci, agli US Open, cannando l'appuntamento con la storia, col Grande Slam, è crollata e non ha giocato più, e quando è tornata sui campi ha perso due finali di fila in Australia e in Francia.
> Ma avete ragione voi, Messi è un senza palle, ha cannato ben 4 Copa America, ma che Maradona ne abbia cannate 3 chi se ne frega...



La sua personalità non è grande quanto il suo talento. O si deve discutere anche su questo? Dai...
Tengo a precisare che pochi avrebbero retto la pressione che ha questo ragazzo, sennò qui pare che ce l'ho con Messi...


----------

